# Coloring for Adults



## PrincessKelly (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyone on here that enjoys Coloring? 
I've been coloring for about 2 years, as it helps me relaxing. And it helps me watching all series on Netflix! As I do both at the same time :') 


Show me your latest creations in this thread!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

These are all really gorgeous. I have several coloring books I've been working on, I should take some pictures and show. One of my books is drawn by an artist and is "Master Level" because of all of the teeny tiny pieces. And the other two books I just bought at the store, one is flowers and one is "crystals". It's super calming to me and helps me get through my work days.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

omg you're so good! i love the whale especially.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 8, 2016)

lovely colouring! i especially like the pink seahorses. i received a couple of books for christmas but i'm struggling to get into it. which is a shame cause i've heard they're good for stress relief


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2016)

Those pictures are very lovely! I should get into coloring myself.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 8, 2016)

lovely colouring! they're great. i did buy an adult colouring book at an airport in august for my long flight, but haven't used it since. it wasn't really a great book and i wasn't feeling very creative. maybe i should take another look at it, i guess. i have made a lot of origami animals recently though.


----------



## tae (Feb 8, 2016)

i have a few japanese themed stress coloring books. and i love them. they're so lovely.


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks!

And really, use your books, I love coloring  Currently I'm more on my 3DS and Laptop, but I've had phases where I did nothing but color XD


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow those are so pretty! I love adult colouring books, I think they're a great way to destress. It's like you don't have to worry about drawing the thing yourself, it's all about just following the patterns and making it so the colours flow, I really enjoy it. I have a Japanese print one and my mum got me a butterfly one for Christmas which I have yet to use. I ought to buy some nice colouring pencils to use for it, right now I just use my art pens and I don't want to waste all of the ink!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 12, 2016)

All I could think of was bizarre sexy things, but then I got boring abstract art.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 12, 2016)

Those are lovely! You seem to have a good eye for colour. I really enjoying colouring, it's so relaxing. I'm glad adult colouring is "in" right now  I'm currently working my way through a book called 'Secret Garden' and I love it, but it's taking me forever because the pictures are so detailed. For Christmas I got a Harry Potter one XD


----------



## chocopug (Feb 12, 2016)

nvm, double post, sorry!


----------



## radioloves (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! Nice work, awesome colour combinations and choices I would'd like to start an adult colouring book, seems enjoyable and therapeutic cx


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 12, 2016)

I am obsessed with your work. SO beautiful and stunning. The colors you use are beautiful, I love the color combinations you chose to use. Simply gorgeous.

I love coloring also. It is so relaxing to do especially to watching Netflix. Currently working on the forest one with the castle and such. It is so beautiful. I LOVE it.

I just bought the Harry Potter one (am slightly disappointed in it...) and the ocean, and the secret garden. I am obsessed.
I love using a combination of markers, colored pencils, and some parts in a glittery gel pen.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 12, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And really, use your books, I love coloring  Currently I'm more on my 3DS and Laptop, but I've had phases where I did nothing but color XD



what did you use for all of those-- just pencils?


----------



## TarzanGirl (Feb 13, 2016)

Your pictures look very nice! I don't have the time or patience for stuff like that so I color non-adult color books and just use crayons. I love to use crayons for some reason.


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovely work. I have done a few pages in a day of the dead book and a couple single pages from other books. I don't have any photos to show off though. I find it quite relaxing too.


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks!  I also watch Netflix, mainly series as it's not a big deal if I miss something ^^ 

On most of the pictures I used pencils yes  My favorite being the Faber Castell Polychromos, but as somewhat of a hoarder I own a lot of different mediums.. On my wishlist currently are prismacolor premiers, but they are somewhat hard to get over here. I need to buy them online and as the prismas seem to break easily I'm not sure what to do  

I just got in a new book, Daria Song the Time Chamber, seems fun. But my favorites are definitely the Johanna Basford books, hence I own 2 copies of each (apart from Lost Ocean) I CANT wait untill her new book Magical Jungle comes out. If I were to only keep one book out of all the ones I have, I would pick Enchanted Forrest, I love that one so much


----------



## Dorian (Feb 13, 2016)

Those are all stunning. I have wanted to purchase some adult coloring books ever since I heard about them. You may have finally given me the motivation I needed. Thank you.


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 13, 2016)

Ohh my goodness those are _gorgeous_. I have one of those colorama coloring books but lately I have a terrible attention span so I haven't done much. 
My mom _loves_ to color though.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 13, 2016)

Just went to Amazon and bought books for myself and daughter. Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2016)

Here are a few of my colorings so far. I actually colored so much last night my thumb is numb... I use mostly pens for these but use colored pencils every once in a while. 



Spoiler: VERY BIG PICTURES






















This is the one I did last night, using colored pencils which I don't often use.





And these are a few unfinished ones too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

wow holy crap kaydee those look amazing 

but yeah i have one of those books.. wish it was more detailed though so probably next time i'll get a "harder" book imo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> wow holy crap kaydee those look amazing
> 
> but yeah i have one of those books.. wish it was more detailed though so probably next time i'll get a "harder" book imo



Haha, yeah those really fine detail ones take forever to finish but the outcome is always really beautiful, I want to frame a few of them when I am done and hang em everywhere cause they turn out really nice. <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 16, 2016)

ADULTS?
Please I still use the kids books yolo


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 16, 2016)

man, those are nice, Kaydee!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 16, 2016)

PrincessKelly -what kind of coloring pencil do you use and do you use a blending stick ? Am really bad a coloring but hope to improve


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 17, 2016)

I heard about the adult coloring books...but I see nothing wrong with going to the dollar tree and getting a coloring book from there...I picked up a care bear and lalaloopsy coloring book..just don't get dollar tree crayons or colored pencils because the quality sucks..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I heard about the adult coloring books...but I see nothing wrong with going to the dollar tree and getting a coloring book from there...I picked up a care bear and lalaloopsy coloring book..just don't get dollar tree crayons or colored pencils because the quality sucks..



I have a Lisa Frank coloring book from the dollar tree, I just don't like how thin and double sided the pages are, because even when you select the side you want to color and use pens you can see the lines from the other side on them so it sucks, and the paper rips waaaaay too easy. But I did see some nice coloring books in the section where magazines are at check-out at my local market so I think I might grab one of those too. I found my flower coloring book so I've been doing a few in that too and will post some pictures when I finish some.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2016)

This is a hobby I've only gotten into very recently. I thought it sounded kind of childish so put it off until I was at that point where anything that claimed it was anti-stress was worth a shot. I bought a really cheap book (cost me ?3 and the paper is super thin / designs aren't too complex) to give it a go and I've been sucked in. It shocks me how many hours a single piece can draw you in for. 



Spoiler: First piece













Spoiler: Second piece













Spoiler: Third piece / work in progress











I really want to get _Lost Ocean_ or _Animal Kingdom_. Especially the former - I'm *obsessed* with fish. Going to wait until I've experimented a bit more with colouring styles before I invest in something more expensive.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh my goodness! The pictures are really pretty! I used to love coloring as a kid and my mom would always buy like tons of colouring books for me and we'd just spend time together coloring. I definately miss those days.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 20, 2016)

where i live if i went in a bookstore and asked for an adult coloring book i have a feeling they'd hand me some kinda smut or something...


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> where i live if i went in a bookstore and asked for an adult coloring book i have a feeling they'd hand me some kinda smut or something...



I ordered from Amazon. Far easier haha.


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 20, 2016)

Those are beautiful! I'd love to color something like that but I just dont think i have the skills or patience to ever do it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> This is a hobby I've only gotten into very recently. I thought it sounded kind of childish so put it off until I was at that point where anything that claimed it was anti-stress was worth a shot. I bought a really cheap book (cost me ?3 and the paper is super thin / designs aren't too complex) to give it a go and I've been sucked in. It shocks me how many hours a single piece can draw you in for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really neat! I don't think I've seen a textile based coloring book! I am like 100% behind this movement and I think everyone should color. And I agree, one of the reasons I like it so much is I do it at work is because it sucks up a ton of time, I work 10 hours shifts in the middle of the night so I mean, it's something to really get sucked into and eat my time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> where i live if i went in a bookstore and asked for an adult coloring book i have a feeling they'd hand me some kinda smut or something...



I also bought my boyfriend one of _those_ kinds of "adult" coloring books, it's actually really great.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 21, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I also bought my boyfriend one of _those_ kinds of "adult" coloring books, it's actually really great.



ha- so i googled adult coloring books, and i love this comment by somebody:   _lonely_kitten
Well I'm not going to buy it if I can't preview the pages first! _


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ha- so i googled adult coloring books, and i love this comment by somebody:   _lonely_kitten
> Well I'm not going to buy it if I can't preview the pages first! _



There is a good one on amazon and it's mostly girls but it has like kinks in it which was cool I guess. Something for everyone in it!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's really neat! I don't think I've seen a textile based coloring book! I am like 100% behind this movement and I think everyone should color. And I agree, one of the reasons I like it so much is I do it at work is because it sucks up a ton of time, I work 10 hours shifts in the middle of the night so I mean, it's something to really get sucked into and eat my time.



It's strangely therapeutic. I've found it distances me enough from 'thinking' and neutralises anger to the point where what was annoying me seems insignificant. 

Great way to kill time for you then!



Spoiler: Finished third piece I posted.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 21, 2016)

Those are really pretty. I personally can't stand adult coloring books, there's too much detail and I get bored of it before I can even finish one picture haha. I was like that as a kid with regular ones too though, so I guess I just hate coloring books ahhhhh. ; v ;


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> It's strangely therapeutic. I've found it distances me enough from 'thinking' and neutralises anger to the point where what was annoying me seems insignificant.
> 
> Great way to kill time for you then!
> 
> ...



what are you using-- colored pencils?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here are a few of my colorings so far. I actually colored so much last night my thumb is numb... I use mostly pens for these but use colored pencils every once in a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VERY BIG PICTURES



Fixed the link on the one with the tubes that wasn't showing before. For that one I was trying really hard to follow each tube like a maze and it is really fun but it's hard to not have overlapping colors because they are noodling all about.

Coloring it reminded me of the game on Neopets where you fed juice to the little gerbils by connecting the tubes...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Fixed the link on the one with the tubes that wasn't showing before. For that one I was trying really hard to follow each tube like a maze and it is really fun but it's hard to not have overlapping colors because they are noodling all about.
> 
> Coloring it reminded me of the game on Neopets where you fed juice to the little gerbils by connecting the tubes...



OMG YES MEEPIT JUICE BREAK YES

also your coloring book seems so awesome, do you know the name of it?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> OMG YES MEEPIT JUICE BREAK YES
> 
> also your coloring book seems so awesome, do you know the name of it?



The one with all the intricate stuff is this one here.

Looks like it's not for sale anymore. But amazon has a lot of really neat ones.

Looking there though it looks like he has a new booked called Color Me Crazy you can find it if you click the Author link and it has a lot of the same kinds of pictures including dupilcates of the ones in my book! Might have to pick that up too!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The one with all the intricate stuff is this one here.
> 
> Looks like it's not for sale anymore. But amazon has a lot of really neat ones.



ahh sht well i'll see if i can find some more artisty ones here when i'm done with my current one, thanks though

also those tubes looks like candy mmm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> ahh sht well i'll see if i can find some more artisty ones here when i'm done with my current one, thanks though
> 
> also those tubes looks like candy mmm



Just edited my comment because he's got another called Color Me Crazy and it has duplicates of some of the pictures. (The tubes is actually on the cover of it so yeah)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just edited my comment because he's got another called Color Me Crazy and it has duplicates of some of the pictures. (The tubes is actually on the cover of it so yeah)



saw it now and awesomesauce idek if we have it here but would awesome if they did man i want itttt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> saw it now and awesomesauce idek if we have it here but would awesome if they did man i want itttt



Yeah the really intricate ones are my favorite because since they take so long you just get sucked in.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep! After animal crossing it is one of the most relaxing things for me to do 
I actually don't even need to buy adult colouring books, I just borrow the ones my kids use 
Very therapeutic. Have to use felts to colour in though - not pencils crayons or anything else. It's only relaxing for me when I'm using felts....not idea why....

I do have a nice adult colouring book filled with cats though  had that bought me as a present for Christmas but I haven't used it yet (as I say, I borrow the kids books). Will get around to it at some point


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah the really intricate ones are my favorite because since they take so long you just get sucked in.



yes i love tiny deet ones wher eyou just sit and dot it down and being careful yes


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2016)

King Dad said:


> what are you using-- colored pencils?



Yes, pencils.  It was a cheap book (?3) so the paper is of too poor quality to withstand much else. 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> KaydeeKrunk said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of my colorings so far. I actually colored so much last night my thumb is numb... I use mostly pens for these but use colored pencils every once in a while.
> ...



Oh gosh. That looks more frustrating than anything!


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 22, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> Anyone on here that enjoys Coloring?
> I've been coloring for about 2 years, as it helps me relaxing. And it helps me watching all series on Netflix! As I do both at the same time :')
> 
> 
> Show me your latest creations in this thread! View attachment 164169View attachment 164170View attachment 164171View attachment 164172View attachment 164173View attachment 164174View attachment 164177View attachment 164178View attachment 164179View attachment 164180View attachment 164181View attachment 164182View attachment 164183



My goodness, these are fantastic. I've never been into colouring myself, but now you've got me thinking.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> Oh gosh. That looks more frustrating than anything!



It took me a really long time to get that far even because yeah, the relaxing element gets a bit challenged there XD


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't color myself but I gotta say OP those are really well done! Love the vibrancy, how long does it take to do one?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Man I need to find these really good now, only more artist-esque I could find was that really famous forest one where you have to find objects.. blah.


----------



## Ookami (Feb 23, 2016)

I recently got two "mindfullness coloring" books, havent started drawing yet but I so want to try it!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

^you should .. they are so fun to do =D

man now i really need to go do some lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Just had another happy customer! One of the ladies in the accounting department who saw me coloring is now a devoted follower! I also got several customers who happened by and saw me coloring hooked on it now! I am so happy that it's going around!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

another page that was fun to do! pride and flower power!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> another page that was fun to do! pride and flower power!



That would make really awesome wall paper! Gotta take some pictures of some of my newer finished ones. =D Also going to start on one of my new books my BF got me tonight =D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2016)

Just made copies of every page of this coloring book I got because they were all double sided. =[ Like I used mostly pens so double sided sucks for me! So I copied out every single page and stuck the OG book in the back at my work so other people can color in it if they want to since my co-worker did that with her book too. But this new book is called like sacred mandala/zentangle or something and it's mostly mandalas and circular designs, there are some really neat nature ones with like butterflies and apples and fruit and one that is even a bunch of baubles that look like they belong on an X-Mas tree! =D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

thanks bb  and yeah indeed... should have a brown background on it too but i was a bit too lazy to do that XD


----------



## Olivisigma (Feb 27, 2016)

I do like colouring a little bit it's just usually I go on character makers or colouring pages on the internet. I'm only a teenager btw

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your art is very good though!


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2016)

Spoiler: From this week.










Mad at myself for this one. Screwed up by adding purple to the flowers on the left side. It was meant to be a completely cold-coloured foreground. 











This one was last night. Quite happy with it despite the simplicity. 






This one is a work in progress, ofc.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 27, 2016)

Those are so pretty! I'm terrible at coloring tbh. I love to draw and sketch stuff, but almost everything I color gets ruined lol


----------



## Vickie (Feb 27, 2016)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: From this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



♥_ I love what you've done with the dragon!!
It kinda looks like a rainbow with clouds surrounding it.

I love coloring myself, but I don't really know how to plan it to make it look nice.
I kinda just color it depending on my mood... _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 28, 2016)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: From this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the textile book! You said you got it off amazon right? Would you have a link per chance? (I already have like 7 coloring books but I need more...) 
I like the hatching on the first picture in the butterflies, and the shading in the flowers is really nice. I need to use more colored pencils but I am so hooked on markers... I know I am going to use more pencil with my flower book and cool cat book so I can do shading and stuff.

*Noticed the hatching is in the dragon too and part of the picture I was like WOW how can she do such tight hatching so straight and even! *face palm*


----------



## ChocoMagii (Feb 28, 2016)

Lovely colouring! <3 I have a few. I particularly love the ocean themed ones.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

@Tina I loooooove that dragon one!

Also.. god I think I have to skip a few pages in mine, those with really large fields are so boring to do, like c'mon make it less detailed? ._. Also you pens dry fast af


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really like the textile book! You said you got it off amazon right? Would you have a link per chance? (I already have like 7 coloring books but I need more...)



I bought it on the UK Amazon here. It's out of stock atm.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

^Shame it looks so cool! Oh well soon done with my current, totally gonna look for a better one with no 78 pages copy paste flowers..


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 1, 2016)

I've always been a fan of colouring and when I saw the Johanna Basford books I was like this is what I need, I have Enchanted Forest and Lost Ocean. But tbh I get more stressed trying to pick what colours to pick because I'm really indecisive and I always change my mind halfway through!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

Got a really neat book called Quirkles and basically it's similar to a paint by number but it's all made of overlapping circles, and you get to pick any 5 colors from darkest to lightest and then as you fill it in you start to see who or what the picture is supposed to be, the one I got is all masterpieces and the first one I've almost finished is Van Gogh and I did him in all shades of blue. It's super fun because it's not boring like a normal paint by numbers and since you can pick your own colors it can turn out so many ways!

I am probably going to get the Icon version too and then around Christmas when they release the next two which are going to be Animals and Kittens I am totally going to snatch those up as well!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

I got some Calming colouring - circles one the other day, so gonna start whenever I'm done with my first... This one actually seem to be more artist and the pics don't go over pages and it's more variations.. I love thee tiny snoodle ones!

I hate when they go over 2 pages cause it's hardcover and stuff so you can't color properly...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Some stuff from my new snood book, enjoy:





some mandala-ish thing that was really fun to colour : D





snoodles!





some psychedelic thing!

sorry for the potato quality they look way better irl ;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> Some stuff from my new snood book, enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNOODLES! I also do like everything in rainbows omg. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes I always do my thing either plain rainbow or just very psychedelic <3 

And yes ignore the white marks my webcam thing is really sucky and I can't really take good pics with my phone ;;


----------



## mogyay (Mar 7, 2016)

i was googling moomin's as i do on a regular basis and noticed that they do a moomin colouring book, i really want!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i was googling moomin's as i do on a regular basis and noticed that they do a moomin colouring book, i really want!!



really? that's cool now i want too, but they'd be like rainbow psycho turts lol


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 7, 2016)

Your coloring is gorgeous! I love the picture of the castle. I bought a few coloring books for myself awhile back along with some new Prismacolors. It's super relaxing, honestly. Zentangles are a lot of fun too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Finally got snoodle pens for the smaller stuff, managed to find some alright priced one stupid store *kicks*


----------



## Minni (Mar 9, 2016)

This thread inspired me to colour! I bought a book last week and have been colouring everyday, it's so calming and relives so much stress. I just got back from hobby craft after buying 2 more books and colouring pencils


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

Blaaah I totally need to finish a few pieces and put em up here =D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2016)

Getting back into my coloring tonight so I figured I'd give this a bump. =D


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 29, 2016)

Wowie, those are beautiful!  I absolutely love the kind of colors you pick, they blend together so well.  A lot of the pastel colored ones make me feel really relaxed.  Do you ever choose colors based on your mood?  That seems like a plausible thing.

Also, I'd like to personally see "before and after".  Like, if you use a coloring book, what did they give you for lines?  That's kinda what I'm thinking.

ramblerambleramble


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2016)

Just got a new coloring book today, don't know when a thread is too old to bump but I'm bumping this. LOOK AT THIS BOOK THOUGH!





It's so detailed and there are tiny designs which I LOVE so I'm going to get back into coloring this. =]


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 18, 2016)

I love colouring! Although I find it extremely stressful. I've stopped colouring a few months ago, but this thread kind of made me want to pick it up again ^_^

If anyone wanted to see my colourings, just look for arize.inthelines on Instagram. Too lazy to save some pictures to post here.


----------



## hamster (Dec 18, 2016)

these look great. i got 3 for my birthday last year & i've completed 1 but i can't find it. it was just everything nature
i'll upload some pics of my work when i find it


----------



## Peisinoe (Dec 18, 2016)

I have tons but I feel like I can't pick colors that go well with each other lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2016)

Peisinoe said:


> I have tons but I feel like I can't pick colors that go well with each other lol



My go-to is rainbow ofc, but I also like doing contrasting colors, as well as Analogous or similar colors, like "hot" or "cold" colors all together. Here's a neat write up on palettes. You can also just find color palettes of pictures you already find pleasing and work off of that. I love finding neat palettes to color with.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 18, 2016)

Your colorings look really awesome!
I enjoy coloring but when it comes to coloring books, I think I prefer "children's" coloring books more since they don't have all the fine lines and details that 'adult' ones do; the pictures look awesome, but when it comes to just relaxing/zoning out and coloring, I find that I enjoy the kiddie ones more (I've done more pages in my Hello Kitty and Peanuts ones than my 'adult' one) enjoyable since I don't have to focus on being as precise or neat.
A Pusheen coloring book came out recently...I kinda hope it has bigger pictures, or at least a mix.
I draw so maybe most of my desire to be detailed goes to that...if I just wanna relax and color, I like having bigger spaces to fill.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2016)

baileyanne94 said:


> Your colorings look really awesome!
> I enjoy coloring but when it comes to coloring books, I think I prefer "children's" coloring books more since they don't have all the fine lines and details that 'adult' ones do; the pictures look awesome, but when it comes to just relaxing/zoning out and coloring, I find that I enjoy the kiddie ones more enjoyable since I don't have to focus on being as precise or neat.
> A Pusheen coloring book came out recently...I kinda hope it has bigger pictures, or at least a mix.



I put it on my wishlist and I am pretty sure my boyfriend got it for me for Christmas, I'm excited! I LOVE PUSHEEN


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

I used to have a colouring book app but like it doesn't really have the same effect as regular adult colouring books and that makes me sad


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 19, 2016)

this thread inspired me to start colouring again!! i got the animal kingdom book last year for when i was in hospital, and i have a bunch of pencils too, so i'm glad i can get some more use out of them! 
i super duper want the chameleon pens but i am very flaky so i know if i bought them i'd be bored of colouring by like the end of the week ;~;
they're so cool though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 19, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> this thread inspired me to start colouring again!! i got the animal kingdom book last year for when i was in hospital, and i have a bunch of pencils too, so i'm glad i can get some more use out of them!
> i super duper want the chameleon pens but i am very flaky so i know if i bought them i'd be bored of colouring by like the end of the week ;~;
> they're so cool though!



I suggest starting with normal alcohol pens first to get a feel for them and then if you really like using them for their blending capabilities THEN get the chameleon ones. I wanted them too but I got a normal set of alcohol pens and I've been trying to get used to them first. =] (I honestly like normal pens the best, especially stabilio)


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I suggest starting with normal alcohol pens first to get a feel for them and then if you really like using them for their blending capabilities THEN get the chameleon ones. I wanted them too but I got a normal set of alcohol pens and I've been trying to get used to them first. =] (I honestly like normal pens the best, especially stabilio)



tbh right now i am just colouring with pencils anyway!! i know this is something i could easily spend so much on supplies, but then knowing me i'd never use them. 
maybe if i keep colouring for a few weeks i can reward myself with some nice pens!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 19, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> tbh right now i am just colouring with pencils anyway!! i know this is something i could easily spend so much on supplies, but then knowing me i'd never use them.
> maybe if i keep colouring for a few weeks i can reward myself with some nice pens!



If you like the finer line "adult" coloring books I highly recommend a pack of Stabilo pens! they are ultra fine tipped and color so well. I have nearly killed a few of mine off already because I use them so often, great for writing too, I use them for my pen-pals!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you like the finer line "adult" coloring books I highly recommend a pack of Stabilo pens! they are ultra fine tipped and color so well. I have nearly killed a few of mine off already because I use them so often, great for writing too, I use them for my pen-pals!



thanks for the advice!! definitely gonna do some research, but i know i can get the stabilo ones from the store rather than ordering on amazon which is always a plus! (especially because so much stuff doesn't ship to australia, wah)


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 20, 2016)

Those are soo good! I've always loved coloring. I find it to be kind of therapeutic.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 21, 2016)

So beautiful, PrincessKelly! I would love to color but I haven't got the time nowadays.. anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 27, 2016)

hey kaydee, are those stabilo markers felt-tip? i found a random pack of coloured felt-tips at home and tried them out, i think i prefer pencils just for the variations in shade and ease of blending you can get, but i'll persevere and see if i can make them work
i've found packs of off-brand copics on amazon (like 80 colours for 40 bucks) so i think i might get them as a birthday present to myself and see how i like alcohol markers

gotta say, it feels so good to have a fun hobby again!! (aside from playing video games all day, aha)


----------



## ibelleS (Dec 27, 2016)

Relatives kept giving me colouring books as presents because "ibelleS is an artist, ibelleS loves to draw, ibelleS will LOVE this!!!"
Nope
I don't have the patience and it just feels like a waste of time since I'm not actually creating anything. It doesn't feel "therapeutic" because there's so many small sections to stress over getting perfect and it takes ages just to finish one picture. I'm just messing around with someone else's work is what it feels like
I gave all the colouring books and coloured pencils I received (hate 'em, they break too easily) to my mom and they're somewhere in the abyss now haha

To each their own


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 27, 2016)

I just wouldn't be able to force myself to sit down and do it. Hardly did it as a kid. So busy now can barely fit in gaming which is my relaxer.


----------

